# Electronic dump pipe??



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

When I had a mustang, I ordered 2 "Y" pipes, and 2 electronic dump pipes. I could either have the exhaust run through my flowmasters/cats, or I could flip the switch, and have straight headers (Absolutely awesome). This was a great crowd pleaser - Especially the flames that would shoot out at night under my car.

QUESTION - Is it possible for us to just add a dump pipe on our exhaust? a company QTP (Quick time performance) makes them for pretty cheap. Usually just a Y-Pipe and electronic flange.

Does anyone have this? It would be cheaper than the $750 bucks for catback....


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Mark17jettaS said:


> When I had a mustang, I ordered 2 "Y" pipes, and 2 electronic dump pipes. I could either have the exhaust run through my flowmasters/cats, or I could flip the switch, and have straight headers (Absolutely awesome). This was a great crowd pleaser - Especially the flames that would shoot out at night under my car.
> 
> QUESTION - Is it possible for us to just add a dump pipe on our exhaust? a company QTP (Quick time performance) makes them for pretty cheap. Usually just a Y-Pipe and electronic flange.
> 
> Does anyone have this? It would be cheaper than the $750 bucks for catback....


Yeah its doable - you wont really get any gains IMO just noise.

The gains will come from removing some of the restrictions in the downpipe


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Chockomon said:


> Yeah its doable - you wont really get any gains IMO just noise.
> 
> The gains will come from removing some of the restrictions in the downpipe



I see - I didn't know DP's were so restrictive. Did you get to install the chiptune?


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I see - I didn't know DP's were so restrictive. Did you get to install the chiptune?


Yep that's the most restrictive part of the exhaust on any turbo setup - that's why you often see turbo exhaust dumps right after the turbo going through hoods, fenders, etc.

No tune yet - it still hasn't arrived and I have a full tank of regular still in the car


----------

